# non ci sono più le mezze stagioni



## omicron (15 Aprile 2022)

questo è il periodo dell'anno in cui persone con giubbotto e sciarpa guardano male quelli in maniche corte e viceversa
io sono passata alla giacca leggera, un mio collega è arrivato in maniche corte
ci sono 12° al momento...


----------



## Tachipirina (15 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> questo è il periodo dell'anno in cui persone con giubbotto e sciarpa guardano male quelli in maniche corte e viceversa
> io sono passata alla giacca leggera, un mio collega è arrivato in maniche corte
> ci sono 12° al momento...


qui 14° adesso ma io ho freddo


----------



## omicron (15 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> qui 14° adesso ma io ho freddo


 oddio finalmente qualcuno che  la pensa come me
sento già dire che "fa caldo"  io ho le mani fredde


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2022)

Io ho già preso il sole nudo, ma durante la settimana esco con la giacca a vento.


----------



## Tachipirina (15 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> oddio finalmente qualcuno che  la pensa come me
> sento già dire che "fa caldo"  io ho le mani fredde


Io muovendomi anche poco fuori casa ovviamente non ho così caldo, in casa qualche grado meno c'è sempre
però anche se esco non sono ancora  certo da manica corta


----------



## omicron (15 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Io muovendomi anche poco fuori casa ovviamente non ho così caldo, in casa qualche grado meno c'è sempre
> però anche se esco non sono ancora  certo da manica corta


alle 14 al sole magari la manica corta ci può anche stare


----------



## Tachipirina (15 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> alle 14 al sole magari la manica corta ci può anche stare


si con una bella felpa sopra


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2022)

Ma abitate in montagna?


----------



## omicron (15 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> si con una bella felpa sopra


no dai qui ieri siamo arrivati a 26 gradi


danny ha detto:


> Ma abitate in montagna?


io sto in mezzo agli appennini, abbiamo sbalzi di temperatura pazzeschi, tipo ieri, alle 8 di mattina 4 gradi, alle 14 invece 26 gradi


----------



## Tachipirina (15 Aprile 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma abitate in montagna?


no io no, ma non ho ancora la caldazza
perché , tu sei già in canotta? No dai...


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2022)

Al sole nelle ore centrali è caldo. 
L'acqua dei fiumi è gelida, ma per il resto ci si può spogliare già.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> questo è il periodo dell'anno in cui persone con giubbotto e sciarpa guardano male quelli in maniche corte e viceversa
> io sono passata alla giacca leggera, un mio collega è arrivato in maniche corte
> ci sono 12° al momento...


Io sono in maniche corte...
Sono in ufficio e sto bene...
Ovviamente alle 7 di mattina indossavo anche la felpa ...felpata...
Ma alle 14 quando esco maniche corte e basta!


----------



## omicron (15 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io sono in maniche corte...
> Sono in ufficio e sto bene...
> Ovviamente alle 7 di mattina indossavo anche la felpa ...felpata...
> Ma alle 14 quando esco maniche corte e basta!


 io ho la canotta e una maglia leggera a maniche lunghe, ma prevedo di mettere presto la giacca di lana


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io ho la canotta e una maglia leggera a maniche lunghe, ma prevedo di mettere presto la giacca di lana


Io ho già voglia di mettere la gonna senza calze...


----------



## omicron (15 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ho già voglia di mettere la gonna senza calze...


nooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Foglia (15 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ho già voglia di mettere la gonna senza calze...


Io ieri pomeriggio ho messo i pantaloncini, ed era pure tardo pomeriggio, e ovviamente maglia corta  . Al sole oggettivamente faceva caldo.


----------



## Lostris (15 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ho già voglia di mettere la gonna senza calze...


senza calze già da due-tre settimane


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> senza calze già da due-tre settimane


Con lo stivale???o scarpe tipo ballerina?


----------



## omicron (15 Aprile 2022)

siete pazze


----------



## Carola (15 Aprile 2022)

Ieir al parco con cane maniche corte che bello 
Domani parto e vado  al caldo non vedo
Ora mare libri cazzeggio


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Aprile 2022)

Io son fuori in giardino a dorso nudo a lavorare la terra. Sotto ho i pantaloncini da corsa e le infradito.


----------



## Andromeda4 (15 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> questo è il periodo dell'anno in cui persone con giubbotto e sciarpa guardano male quelli in maniche corte e viceversa
> io sono passata alla giacca leggera, un mio collega è arrivato in maniche corte
> ci sono 12° al momento...


Qui a un certo punto l'umidità è pazzesca, e con gli sbalzi termici tra mattina e pomeriggio meglio non scherzare, con la mia cervicale soprattutto. Io porto ancora doppia maglia e giacca pesante, solo la mattina posso "osare" con la camicetta sotto il maglioncino. 
È presto ancora per le maniche corte. Anche se vedo gente che già le porta.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> senza calze già da due-tre settimane


Ti svelo un segreto: mia moglie non mette calze, non ne ha proprio. Le ha dismesse tutte durante le gravidanze. Mai più rimesse, non ha collant, gambaletti, fantasmini, autoreggenti, nulla di nulla. Mette solo quelle da running per evitarsi vesciche.


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Aprile 2022)

Anche se fa caldo io devo stare attenta a non spogliarmi troppo velocemente...mi prendo subito il mal di gola o se lascio la pancia scoperta mi prende il mal di stomaco...ormai lo so quindi sotto le maglie lascio sempre la canotta in microfibra almeno fino a quando non ci sono più molti sbalzi termici...per quanto riguarda le calze appena posso le tolgo, quindi mi sa che anche per quest'anno abbiamo dato....


----------



## Andromeda4 (15 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Anche se fa caldo io devo stare attenta a non spogliarmi troppo velocemente...mi prendo subito il mal di gola o se lascio la pancia scoperta mi prende il mal di stomaco...ormai lo so quindi sotto le maglie lascio sempre la canotta in microfibra almeno fino a quando non ci sono più molti sbalzi termici...per quanto riguarda le calze appena posso le tolgo, quindi mi sa che anche per quest'anno abbiamo dato....


Io ho la pancia scoperta solo al mare...
Le maglie con la pancia scoperta non le porto più da almeno 15 anni.


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Con lo stivale???o scarpe tipo ballerina?


a me piace un sacco portare lo stivale senza calze...poi quando arriva il caldo vero passo direttamente ai sandali.


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Aprile 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io ho la pancia scoperta solo al mare...
> Le maglie con la pancia scoperta non le porto più da almeno 15 anni.


anche io non vado in giro a pancia scoperta!!! le maglie corte le porta mia figlia!!! mi sembrerebbe di essere ebete...intendevo che sotto porto ancora per un po' la canotta....


----------



## Andromeda4 (15 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> anche io non vado in giro a pancia scoperta!!! le maglie corte le porta mia figlia!!! mi sembrerebbe di essere ebete...intendevo che sotto porto ancora per un po' la canotta....


Ah ok...  
Io fino a fine maggio circa... poi persino io la tolgo...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> a me piace un sacco portare lo stivale senza calze...poi quando arriva il caldo vero passo direttamente ai sandali.


Anche io....


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Aprile 2022)

Non ho mai capito perché mezze.
O sono stagioni o non lo sono.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> a me piace un sacco portare lo stivale senza calze...poi quando arriva il caldo vero passo direttamente ai sandali.


Per me gli stivali senza calze sono raccapriccianti come i sandali con i calzini.
Peggio ancora i sandali in inverno di sera per fare le sexy, sexy con i piedi con i geloni.


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me gli stivali senza calze sono raccapriccianti come i sandali con i calzini.
> Peggio ancora i sandali in inverno di sera per fare le sexy, sexy con i piedi con i geloni.


e non ci posso fare niente...li adoro...metto i calzini corti dentro di cotone...non sono molto sexy ma altrimenti mi spacco tutti i piedi


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> e non ci posso fare niente...li adoro...metto i calzini corti dentro di cotone...non sono molto sexy ma altrimenti mi spacco tutti i piedi


Appunto...poi devi mettere i calzini


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto...poi devi mettere i calzini


e per forza....


----------



## Lostris (15 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Con lo stivale???o scarpe tipo ballerina?


Stivale/stivaletto estivo/décolleté o anche ballerine.
Dipende.
Ma gli stivali li sto abbandonando.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Stivale/stivaletto estivo/décolleté o anche ballerine.
> Dipende.
> Ma gli stivali li sto abbandonando.



Evviva il caldo!!!


----------



## omicron (15 Aprile 2022)

io ho i piedi freddi    voi parlate di sandali


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Stivale/stivaletto estivo/décolleté o anche ballerine.
> Dipende.
> Ma gli stivali li sto abbandonando.


Per fare passeggiate devo mettere le calze adeguate per evitare piaghe. Il caldo ai piedi mi è insopportabile


----------



## Vera (15 Aprile 2022)

Io non sono freddolosa, non vesto pesante nemmeno d'inverno. Qui, oggi, 23°.


----------



## ologramma (15 Aprile 2022)

uio ora preso sole per una oretta fuori al terrazzo incurante dei curiosi


----------



## Andromeda4 (15 Aprile 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> uio ora preso sole per una oretta fuori al terrazzo incurante dei curiosi


Qui invece è umido, sì, c'è il sole ma non mi piace oggi.


----------



## Lostris (15 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ti svelo un segreto: mia moglie non mette calze, non ne ha proprio. Le ha dismesse tutte durante le gravidanze. Mai più rimesse, non ha collant, gambaletti, fantasmini, autoreggenti, nulla di nulla. Mette solo quelle da running per evitarsi vesciche.


Io ne ho tantissime.
calze - collant o autoreggenti/ rete o colorate, disegnate/con strass ecc diventano un elemento fondamentale degli outfit invernali.
Mi piacciono molto.

Ma quando è ora di toglierle.. via!


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io ne ho tantissime.
> calze - collant o autoreggenti/ rete o colorate, disegnate/con strass ecc diventano un elemento fondamentale degli outfit invernali.
> Mi piacciono molto.
> 
> Ma quando è ora di toglierle.. via!


anche Mia moglie metteva auto reggenti di ogni genere…poi puff…sparite tutte.


----------



## omicron (19 Aprile 2022)

cmq io stamattina sento freddo...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Aprile 2022)

Io ho un caldo pazzesco...
Va beh che sono appena rientrata da un giro in bici... però si sta benissimo fuori!


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Aprile 2022)

Io sono in ufficio e mi è preso un freddo boia...sicuramente monterò in macchina per tornare a casa e mi squaglierò dal caldo che troverò


----------



## omicron (19 Aprile 2022)

qui stamattina alle 8 c'erano 0 gradi, in ufficio si gela  ho anche la macchina all'ombra e ci sono 13 gradi fuori


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> qui stamattina alle 8 c'erano 0 gradi, in ufficio si gela  ho anche la macchina all'ombra e ci sono 13 gradi fuori


Anche da voi spengono il riscaldamento il 15 aprile?


----------



## omicron (19 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche da voi spengono il riscaldamento il 15 aprile?


in realtà il 15 maggio, ma la proprietaria è avara e risparmia sul metano


----------



## Andromeda4 (19 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> cmq io stamattina sento freddo...


Anch'io. C'è un vento che non mi piace per niente.


----------



## Nono (19 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> anche Mia moglie metteva auto reggenti di ogni genere…poi puff…sparite tutte.


Forse mia moglie non sa neanche che cosa siano


----------

